# Ride the Rockies - Lottery question



## bjh1776 (Jan 12, 2012)

How do preference points work for the Ride the Rockies lottery? Does lottery select those with preference points first? Or does a preference point work similar to providing an extra chance/ticket for each registration?

I really want to do this in 2013. But I read somewhere there are 4000 people competing for 2000 slots. I am kind of guessing the chances for someone without preference points is 1/3 to 1/2. Any insight what your chances are if you register without preference points? Any ideas for maximizing my chances for next year? I And no, paying $2000 for an automatic slot is not an option for me.

If I registered this year to try to get a preference point for next year, what are the chances I would get a slot this year which I really don't want?


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Interesting question but I believe the answer goes as follows: You receive an additional chance for each entry that you submitted but weren't selected. So for example if you entered last year and were not selected you would have 2 entries this year if you choose to enter, and so on for each year following. So if there are 4000 entries this year you would have 2 in 4000, or 3 in 4000, etc. If you enter this year and and it's your first year or you were selected last year you have only one entry so a 1 in 4000 chance. At least that's how I understand it. Good Luck


----------



## thegr8bambino (Feb 23, 2012)

RtR Pir8 said:


> Interesting question but I believe the answer goes as follows: You receive an additional chance for each entry that you submitted but weren't selected. So for example if you entered last year and were not selected you would have 2 entries this year if you choose to enter, and so on for each year following. So if there are 4000 entries this year you would have 2 in 4000, or 3 in 4000, etc. If you enter this year and and it's your first year or you were selected last year you have only one entry so a 1 in 4000 chance. At least that's how I understand it. Good Luck


This is how it works. I knew someone who helped do the lottery picks and this is what is done to determine to open slots.


----------



## davidaker (Apr 27, 2007)

one chance in four thousand - sounds like long odds....


----------

